# Ultra Torque BB 86 Woes



## King's Pork Rinds (Jun 18, 2013)

Got a brand new De Rosa Superking Electric. All Campy Record, BB86 press fit PF30 adapter cups. Clicky, clicky. Can't get rid of the sound. Literally less than 200 miles on the bike. 

Only on weight bearing, out of the saddle and up the hill. 

I've checked the entire bottom bracket, taken out the crankarms, packed the **** out of the whole thing, no benefit. 

Also greased up the chainring bolts, repacked the headset, etc. 

I did not press fit the cups in. Is that a potential area of the click?

Any other thoughts, masters of the wrench out there?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

it is setup with the wavy washer and circlip ?


----------



## PTJ (Mar 7, 2011)

Try a light coating of grease on the front dropouts. I've even swapped the BB bearings because I was sure it had to be coming from there. Turned out to be the interface of the front hub to the fork.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

King's Pork Rinds said:


> I did not press fit the cups in. Is that a potential area of the click?


Absolutely! Grease or preferably loctite your BB cups.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/search.php?searchid=125777


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Do NOT grease PF30 cups. Strong loctite only.

If the retaining clip is either not installed, or not properly seating, then you will get exactly the clicking you describe. The clip is there to retain the DS bearing in position. It should be installed before the NDS side of the crank is installed.

There have been several threads about the apparently poor design of Campy's PF30 cups. If all else fails, install a threaded insert and regular threaded cups.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> Do NOT grease PF30 cups.


Grease can be used successfully. 

http://service.specialized.com/coll...assets/pdf/Crankset---Carbon-MTB-Crankset.pdf
"Apply grease to the outer diameter of the PF30 cups"



> Strong loctite only.


Too strong and you'll never get the cups out. 
Green Loctite 609 Retaining Compound is the prefered press fit cup loctite.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Nothing like quoting another manufacturer's instructions!

Best option is to follow the actual manufacturer's directions.

http://www.campagnolo-sirer.cz/uploads/pdf/STREDOVE ADAPTERY OS-FIT - montaz, serizeni­, udrzba.pdf

Loctite 609 or 631 are their recommendation.


----------



## King's Pork Rinds (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes it is with the wavy washer and circlip. I have put them both on according to Campy's instructions. I thought the wavy washer went a certain way, but seems to be fine with either orientation. 

Do you have any additional thoughts on that?


----------



## King's Pork Rinds (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the thought! I will do that next when I get the chance.


----------



## King's Pork Rinds (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for the thought! 

I have been putting it all back together according to Campy instructions, setting the retaining clip near the holes it goes in, then adding DS crank, then placing the clip in its seat, then NDS crank installation. So, I don't think that is the issue. 

I don't really know this: if I have a press fit bb, and a BB89 frame, can I buy a threaded insert and regular cups for this frame?


----------



## King's Pork Rinds (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you! Here is another question: does loctite generally get rid of clicks like grease does?

Thanks!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

King's Pork Rinds said:


> Thank you! Here is another question: does loctite generally get rid of clicks like grease does?
> 
> Thanks!


Locktite is an industrial adhesive. Normally used for bolts and screws but has many other uses. 
You can get it at an auto parts store.

Just make sure you buy the 609 or 631 as recommended. They make some that requires the heat from a torch to break the bond.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm having trouble picturing Campy on a BB86 frame.

How does that work? Can we see pictures?

PF30 is a variation on BB30 and both use 68mm wide BB shells. Whereas BB86 is Shimano specific - I thought.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

bikerjulio said:


> I'm having trouble picturing Campy on a BB86 frame.
> 
> How does that work? Can we see pictures?
> 
> PF30 is a variation on BB30 and both use 68mm wide BB shells. Whereas BB86 is Shimano specific - I thought.


BB86 has a 41mm inner diameter, BB30/PF30 is 46mm. I remember when I was piecing the Chorus 11 components for my De Rosa Merak Evo(PF30), I almost bought the wrong bb cups with the smaller diameter.


----------



## kmc (Oct 16, 2002)

I just put together a Scott CR1 with the Campy BB86 adapter cups. I used Loctite 641 retaining compound on my cups before I pressed them in. It has been silent.

Cervelo recommends using 641 on their BBright installs...stuff works great.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

kmc said:


> I just put together a Scott CR1 with the Campy BB86 adapter cups. I used Loctite 641 retaining compound on my cups before I pressed them in. It has been silent.
> 
> Cervelo recommends using 641 on their BBright installs...stuff works great.


+1. Either 609, 641 from Loctite will do the job. I've used 609 on both my builds; to date, I've got approx. 2400+ miles on the De Rosa and haven't had any pressfit-bb issues. Prior to having the Ridley repainted earlier this year, I had close to 3k miles and the pressfit-bb has been problem free as well.


----------



## King's Pork Rinds (Jun 18, 2013)

primov8 said:


> +1. Either 609, 641 from Loctite will do the job. I've used 609 on both my builds; to date, I've got approx. 2400+ miles on the De Rosa and haven't had any pressfit-bb issues. Prior to having the Ridley repainted earlier this year, I had close to 3k miles and the pressfit-bb has been problem free as well.


Well that is something that I will try. What is the difference between Loctite 641 and 609?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

King's Pork Rinds said:


> Well that is something that I will try. What is the difference between Loctite 641 and 609?
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Loctite® 609™ Retaining Compound
Medium Strength Press Fit 

Low viscosity, rapid-curing adhesive that augments the strength of press fit assemblies or slip fit assemblies
Typical Applications: Augment press fits
Cure Time: Fixture - 10 minutes Full - 24 hours
Max Gap Fill: .005
Temperature Resistance: 300°F
Shear Strength: 2300


Loctite® 641™ Retaining Compound
Low Strength Press & Slip Fits 

Controlled strength retaining compound that is ideal for cylindrical parts that require disassembly
Typical Applications: Parts requiring easy disassembly
Cure Time: Fixture - 20 minutes Full - 24 hours
Max Gap Fill: .008
Temperature Resistance: 300°F
Shear Strength: 1700


Under the same conditions (with the right tolerances - as this is a press fit you should be in the right tolerance) the 609 is stronger.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

You need to use the primer as well for either compound.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Loctite 741(primer) is whats recommended and helps speeds up the curing process. I didn't have it available when I was building up the Ridley a second time and just ended up using Loctite 609 on its own. I did leave my DIY bb pressfit tool bolted in place, overnight, pressed agains the bb cups. No bb noises or issues to date.


----------

